# Two more pictures.



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

Well I have been trying plastic worms ( 5" kanami Baits in baby bass color). I have never really used rubber or plastic worms in the past. When I did I never had any results. I'm sure I was just doing it all wrong lol. I started trying them over the Holiday weekend and caught a small perch and that made my day! The first catch on a plastic worm \/. Yesterday when I played sick from work and my daughter and I went fishing, I had it set that I was going to keep working that worm.

Here are my results  







Sorry this one is a little blurry. 








fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2007)

Once you catch one or 2, you know exactly what to "feel" for. I wouldnt be surprised if it becomes one of you favorite techniques. How are you rigging the worm? Texas Style with a bullet weight? Weightless? Wacky? You have to love that little tap you feel. when the fish inhales it.


Good job fishnfever! I hope you catch a million more that way! =D>


----------



## dampeoples (May 31, 2007)

Nice, I can't stand to sit around and work a worm, but it is an excellent technique to learn.


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

Nice fish. I wish I could ditch out on work and go fish


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guy's!!

Believe my BRYCE I all ways feel guilty rite after I do call in sick. My company hates to pay for any unused time at the end of the year so, I may as well use it.



fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Thanks guy's!!
> 
> Believe my BRYCE I all ways feel guilty rite after I do call in sick. My company hates to pay for any unused time at the end of the year so, I may as well use it.
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with that! Especially if you take the little ones fishing.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 2, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Once you catch one or 2, you know exactly what to "feel" for. I wouldnt be surprised if it becomes one of you favorite techniques. How are you rigging the worm? Texas Style with a bullet weight? Weightless? Wacky? You have to love that little tap you feel. when the fish inhales it.
> 
> 
> Good job fishnfever! I hope you catch a million more that way! =D>



I was rigging the worm weightless Texas style


fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Jimmy, I'm sure ya been busy,but can you add these to the contest?



Thanks,
fishnfever


----------

